# What the heck is this on glass of tank?



## Wendy Jaycee (Dec 31, 2016)

I woke up this morning to a strange-looking white webbed stuff stuck to the glass. I have tried google search and it looks like some sort of slime mold? It appeared overnight, and I am not sure what to do. There is not a lot of information out there, I am hoping someone has seen this and knows what to do. Our tank has been maintained and is cycled since setting it up in early November, and seems like a happy tank. We have a fairly new eheim classic filter and lighting for plants, live plants and Malaysian wood since the beginning...this is new and weird, I am alarmed.


----------



## daniray15 (Apr 10, 2016)

well that is a slime mold..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow...... I've been in this hobby for 30+ years and I have NEVER encountered slime mould in any of my tanks. Very intriguing!

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy Jaycee (Dec 31, 2016)

I just did a partial water change and got rid of it...it is kind of beautiful-looking, I just don't want it growing in the tank!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah it doeslook kind of cool.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

I JUST watched a short video about slime mould! Its SUPER cool!
I'm glad you managed to get rid of it, but you're also kinda lucky you got to see it


----------



## Wendy Jaycee (Dec 31, 2016)

Bunny said:


> I JUST watched a short video about slime mould! Its SUPER cool!
> I'm glad you managed to get rid of it, but you're also kinda lucky you got to see it


Thanks for the interesting video, I just watched it I have noticed lately that it has come back in smaller form, and it moves around the tank...weird stuff! I feel like I have a strange sort of pet in the tank...


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Any idea where it came from? Something hibernating in the wood that suddenly sprung to life?


----------



## Wendy Jaycee (Dec 31, 2016)

I have no idea...


----------

